# Conspiracy Theories



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Rewind two years and here is a all bright eyed and bushy tailed newbie coming onto the vaping scene. Little did he know the slippery slope he is edging towards.... 

Being the balls to the wall guy he has always been he ends up purchasing a mech mod and dripper combo thinking 'this coil building and battery safety what what can't be too difficult?'. Bam! Straight into it and spit back and Volcano mouth. Ok hang on this vaping thing is not for sissies. Calm down check the Classies see what is being punted and hyped... Ah ok this combo seems brilliant... Let's get that... Ok wait forward a month later eish there's this new tank its called a RTA it has this base that you can build your own coils and sheaaaat. Wait there's this uncle that is a local and a lakker oke that shows these reviews and honest opinions about vaping stuff let's check that out.... 

Order some sheaaaat from Slowtech wait patiently for vape mail (hey there's a thread for that?). It arrives this new fancy tank and you can swap coils. Wait I need a stealth mod, this looks good and hey it has an RBA as well winner winner. Hang on what's this? A mech mod (wait I had a kak experience with that) but it has like a bottle at the bottom and you squeeze it and it's like a dripper (dengit I Hated that hot spewing lava in my mouth). Stuff it I'm in on the group buy.... 

Forward six months stuff it back on the stinkies.... Kak.... Ok Ok back we go.... 

Holy cheeseballs on an stick what happened???!!! New tanks and Rdtas and high powered mods and stainless wire and titanium wire and this and that and what what. Hang on what's this? Oh wait I still have that bottle squeeze type jobbie.... HEY it still works luckily I kept the batteries due to my other addiction flashlights. Oh wait a new tank the hype this and that and all kinds of awesome. New wick at least that's a win CBV2 FTW! 

It's all BS just get a Reo plus whatever the latest BF mod is and be done with it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/12/16)

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean '_they_' aren't watching you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Michaelsa (14/12/16)

Jet fuel can't melt steel dreams...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Settle down ladies meant to be all tongue in cheek....


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Jet fuel can't melt steel dreams...


Steel dreams are only realized if magnetized by imagination....


----------



## RichJB (14/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Jet fuel can't melt steel dreams...



But it can be used in place of PG if you want more throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

RichJB said:


> But it can be used in place of PG if you want more throat hit.


Such a vape nerd....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Rewind two years and here is a all bright eyed and bushy tailed newbie coming onto the vaping scene. Little did he know the slippery slope he is edging towards....
> 
> Being the balls to the wall guy he has always been he ends up purchasing a mech mod and dripper combo thinking 'this coil building and battery safety what what can't be too difficult?'. Bam! Straight into it and spit back and Volcano mouth. Ok hang on this vaping thing is not for sissies. Calm down check the Classies see what is being punted and hyped... Ah ok this combo seems brilliant... Let's get that... Ok wait forward a month later eish there's this new tank its called a RTA it has this base that you can build your own coils and sheaaaat. Wait there's this uncle that is a local and a lakker oke that shows these reviews and honest opinions about vaping stuff let's check that out....
> 
> ...



The way i see it is there are two types of vapers/people in the world.

If you are a vaper then you probably someone who quit cigaretes and started vaping as a alternative and do your monthly pit stop at a local twisp dealer to buy juice and coils and you carry on for the next month.

Then you get the vaping enthusiasts who also probably started vaping to quit cigarettes, so they buy there first twisp but because they feel a need to always source better they google vape and stumble accross alot of local vendors and also a forum ecigssa.

The mind starts to turn and the quest for the ultimate vape begins.
Now vaping no longer is just a smoking alternative, but it now becomes in a sence a hobby because although you might have found that ultimate vape ages ago you always feel a sence or urge to try new gear and add new gear to your arsenal.

Many of us know that the flavour you get from a recoil vs a petri v2 is virtually the same thing but we want to experience it for ourselves and judge for ourselves.

Many of us have owned a RX200 and sold it for a minikin v1 then sold it and bought a RX2/3 and sold it to buy a minikin v2.

Its all part of being a vaping enthusiast and we no longer just blow clouds cause it feels good. We blow clouds through our pride and joys.
We come home and clean all our mods and tanks and put in fresh new wicks.
Recharge our batteries through our fancy chargers.
Heck we even make our own diy juice now.

All of this is what got me off cigarettes, it gave me something to do .
Took my mind off the stinkies.

Yeah u might be mad to spend hundreds off rands a month on vape.
But you decided...
Are you a vaper or....

The Badest MotherF#%king vaping Enthusiast the world has ever seen...

Reactions: Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Excellently written @Clouds4Days !
Enthusiast of note!
Nodding on every sentence

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Excellently written @Clouds4Days !
> Enthusiast of note!
> Nodding on every sentence



Thanks @Silver for the kind words.
I try not writing too long posts but this one needed a proper explanation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> But you decided...
> Are you a vaper or....
> 
> The Badest MotherF#%king vaping Enthusiast the world has ever seen...



Quote of the Day !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## AhVape (20/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> The way i see it is there are two types of vapers/people in the world.
> 
> If you are a vaper then you probably someone who quit cigaretes and started vaping as a alternative and do your monthly pit stop at a local twisp dealer to buy juice and coils and you carry on for the next month.
> 
> ...



So, So, Spot on 
I even have the "Twisp monthly shopping" friends


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/12/16)

@Clouds4Days ... While i am not the baddest vaper, i am certainly and slowly building a arsenal of vape devices and goodies...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

